# Deer Antler-Bullet Pen



## woodtreker

I have been putting together a deer antler-bullet pen...  This is not a kit...  I resized the 30-06 WW II vintage cartridge, drilled it, and also created the deer antler blank etc.  I have made several of these and I consider them a tough pen to make...  The antler is hard to drill since it is curved...  It stinks and you need a respitator when turning... and I messed up more than one of these things...  BUT it is a beautiful pen and folks love it...  I bought a kit to try and I will see how it goes...


----------



## jaeger

Derrel,
Nice pen and display. You're right, people like these pens and remember to have a few on hand at all times. It seems like when people want these, they want them NOW!!! 
I like to have some cartridges ready and some horn ready so all I have to do is turn and finish the antler and press the cartridge.


----------



## mrcook4570

woodtreker said:


> The antler is hard to drill since it is curved...



Mount it between centers and partially turn it before drilling.  Then you will be drilling a straight piece of antler.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco

WOW! that is nice!


----------



## keithlong

I love to make these pens myself, they are a good seller around here. I usually try to drill the antlers off center to leave some bark showing on them and the guys here love em. I too, try to keep a few on hand at all times. I drill mine on the lathe and it is easier too.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22

Nice!

Robin


----------



## seamus7227

*Rifle shell pen*

Nice picture display! I too make these pens and believe it or not, they are my number one seller, close to 50 made just last year! I turn the antler between center as well, then drill, much easier that way. However, I prefer the tru bullet as the nib, sort of finishes it off better to me. (just my preference)


----------



## Mr Vic

Ditto on the actual bullet nib! The standard nib looks like dog dodo!


----------



## Dorno

Just a question for all you guy who are making these pens. I am only new to making these but I am wondering what everyone is using to finish the brass eg are you just ploishing them or is there something I can coat them with to keep the shine.

Cheers   Ian


----------



## seamus7227

I typically mm to 12000 and use brasso polish. some guys will powder coat the casings, most of my customers have wanted the raw look so i just polish and leave it.


----------



## Jgrden

Some people like the raw brass and allow it to tarnish. For the ones protected I use spray shellac.


A disclaimer that fits in the bag that accompanies the pen upon sale, states that it might not be protected and to use 0000 steel wool or Brasso to brighten it up. 

When on the lathe, I use garnet 320, 400, 600, 1500, 2000, steel wool and then Brasso to get a smooth soft luster. 

Did this help?


----------

